# drawing of Sarge step by step



## DLeeG

&uuuhhhhcf


----------



## tricky raven

Ah, the essence of Sarge is emerging.  Welcome ♥


----------



## joeygn72

Hey D, after the last horse you did(fantastic by the way) I am stoked to see you do another. Post your progress I like seeing the history of a picture.


----------



## DLeeG

This will take awhile. Sarge is a very beautiful horse with a detailed chiseled face.


----------



## DLeeG

Step 3


----------



## tricky raven

Sarge has a natural magnetism about him......♥


----------



## DLeeG

Now I can recognize Sarge.


----------



## tricky raven

It's a bit blurry DLeeG - beginning to see the chiseled look you mentioned earlier....strengthens Sarge's character


----------



## DLeeG

Sorry for the blur. Here's another try.


----------



## tricky raven

Ah, much better, thanks!


----------



## DLeeG

Step 5


----------



## Jeff

looking good Dleeg!


----------



## DLeeG

Step 6


----------



## DLeeG

Step 7


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> I really like this...I think even more than your last one. Love WIP threads.


I agree. This will be the second complete picture I have drawn with Parkinson's. I've had to change the way that I draw. You should see all the attempts I tried in the last few years.


----------



## DLeeG

Jjjh huh I


----------



## joeygn72

Sarge is lookin good my friend.


----------



## DLeeG

Step 9

Oooo


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> Sarge is really popping out of the paper. It just gets better and better and better.


Thank you Chanda. I'm feeling this one. It's looking like him. For comparison, he's the horse kissing me in my avatar. He doesn't want other horses near me and he will only let me or my daughter ride him hassle free.


----------



## tricky raven

DLeeG said:


> Thank you Chanda. I'm feeling this one. It's looking like him. For comparison, he's the horse kissing me in my avatar. He doesn't want other horses near me and he will only let me or my daughter ride him hassle free.


Aww now that's love DLeeG and you drawing such a majestic picture of Sarge proves it! <3


----------



## DLeeG

tricky raven said:


> Aww now that's love DLeeG and you drawing such a majestic picture of Sarge proves it! <3


I think we fell for him at first sight. He was a birthday present for her but he has been more mine. She has just gotten another and he is very much hers but she still rides Sarge once in awhile.


----------



## tricky raven

DLeeG said:


> I think we fell for him at first sight. He was a birthday present for her but he has been more mine. She has just gotten another and he is very much hers but she still rides Sarge once in awhile.


I just love heartwarming stories such as this. Thanks DLeeG <3


----------



## joeygn72

This might just be me but I love the energy in the lines you have down. I feel like my eyes are being directed to Sarge's eye which is calm while all the line work around the eye has some real energy..


----------



## DLeeG

Step 10


----------



## DLeeG

joeygn72 said:


> This might just be me but I love the energy in the lines you have down. I feel like my eyes are being directed to Sarge's eye which is calm while all the line work around the eye has some real energy..


Like a hurricane!


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> Wow! It's beautiful!


I'm glad that you behold it that way. Sometimes I do too. Other times it looks like an smudge. I no longer draw left to right. Sharp details are only alluded to with contrasting shades which are inaccurately shaped. It's interesting drawing this way through.


----------



## DLeeG

Step ooooooo


----------



## joeygn72

Man I really wish I could show you what I see. I have a friend I get together with who is big into abstract images. We have been discussing the images within an image. I appreciate this drawing as a whole. From this drawing I feel the energy of Sarge,you clearly have conveyed that aspect of his personality for me. On the other hand I see so much imagery within the drawing itself. I think it's stunning. It's an excellent representational piece of art but looking into it deeper theres an entire piece inside of it. Fantastic work.


----------



## DLeeG

joeygn72 said:


> Man I really wish I could show you what I see. I have a friend I get together with who is big into abstract images. We have been discussing the images within an image. I appreciate this drawing as a whole. From this drawing I feel the energy of Sarge,you clearly have conveyed that aspect of his personality for me. On the other hand I see so much imagery within the drawing itself. I think it's stunning. It's an excellent representational piece of art but looking into it deeper theres an entire piece inside of it. Fantastic work.




Thanks. You gave me an inspiration for how to finish.


----------



## DLeeG

I'm going let you see how much I missed the mark on this one. Here is the photo I used. I had to draw it off my phone.


----------



## joeygn72

Sarge looks very powerful. I got thrown from a horse when I was a kid. I cringe every time I'm in St. Aug near the horses and carriages. I can't get near a horse. You might be seeing where you are off, I personally can not. You have a very keen eye,more so than me. I still love the drawing. Sarge is a very handsome fella.


----------



## DLeeG

I've been on horses before I could walk. I have been thrown four times. The first time I rode Sarge at my house, he threw me. It was my fault. He has been very responsive to me. 

The mistakes are built around the tilt of the head and misplacement of the eye. I like the picture too. I will improve with everyone.


----------



## joeygn72

Yeah I see it now. You are also dealing with difficult circumstances. I love the pic and if you are that unhappy with it I will be happy to liberate it from you..Ha ha!

I think horses have an opinion about who rides them and when. That horse who threw me certainly had different plans then me about how that ride was gonna go..


----------



## DLeeG

I'm not unhappy with the picture but I think that I have a way to go before I satisfied. 

Horses do know what you are telling them even if you don't.


----------



## joeygn72

I think in just about everything I draw which has been a lot lately I start feeling decently about a picture 1/3 to halfway through it. It takes me a while to start seeing what I want it to become. 

I am sure the horse that tossed me was certainly feeling my nervousness or something.


----------



## DLeeG

I'm stopping here for awhile. I've started a picture of a tot playing chess. I might wait to see how it turns out before posting it.


----------



## DLeeG

I have to finish.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## joeygn72

Sarge looks great D. Im excited to see that.


----------



## DLeeG

I'm not sure if I like this. A few touches and I am done.


----------



## DLeeG

chanda95 said:


> Why aren't you doing the neck?


If I draw the neck as it was, it would run too close to the edge. It definitely leads your eyes there. I might add a neck that goes another way.


----------



## DLeeG

*Sarge finished*


----------



## tricky raven

Beautifully done DLeeG, this definitely deserves 5 stars. Sarge actually looks like he's going to walk right out of the page!


----------

